

Multithreaded JavaScript Discussion By Brendan Eich - amwb
http://www.aminutewithbrendan.com/pages/20101108

======
voodootikigod
Interesting that JavaScript 1.6, 1.7 and possibly Harmony will have primitives
for Python-like generators

~~~
jsrn

        > Interesting that JavaScript 1.6, 1.7 and
        > possibly Harmony will have primitives for
        > Python-like generators
    

If you want, you can already use JavaScript 1.6 and 1.7 - 1.6 is supported in
FF 1.5+ and 1.7 is supported in FF 2+

<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/new_in_javascript_1.6>

<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/new_in_javascript_1.7>

------
adambyrtek
Thanks for the link. I really didn't know that Brendan Eich, the creator of
JavaScript himself, is running a podcast. Subscribed!

